

Identity thieves take aim at Facebook users - tokenadult
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=3276

======
tokenadult
I encountered this one in the wild today. I thought I could trust links
mentioned by my friends on Facebook, but I guess not. My trust for Facebook is
diminishing rapidly.

No, I didn't supply my log-in to the page phishing for that, but that app
never should have been on Facebook's network to begin with.

See links at

<http://news.google.com/news?q=%22Facebook+phishing%22>

for more press on this event.

